# Pulmonary ICD-10 Coding



## tdean07 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi, 

Just wanted a second opinion on the coding of this diagnoses:

Postoperative diagnosis: Cystic fibrosis with exacerbation, bronchiectasis, severe tracheobronchitis 

In the operative report it also mentions: Within the tracheobronchial tree, there was severe tracheitis in the mid to distal trachea that extended into the bilateral tracheobronchial trees, left greater than right. Normal endobronchial anatomy was observed with no endobronchial lesions; however, there was a mild to moderate amount of mucus plugging in the distal airways that was suctioned free and clear.

Any input would be much appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------

